# Hemp oil



## Overthemoon (Feb 21, 2010)

Can anyone here tell me if hemp oil smells like hemp? I have a request  to make some soap with it but I have an allergy to hemp (yes including the fabric) and scent sensitivity to marijuana and hemp incense. I don't want my house smelling off anything that is going to have me in a migraine for ages but it would be for a friend's wedding.


----------



## carebear (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a sample of hemp oil from somewhere that has no odor.  I also have a soap sample made of 100% hemp oil and it reeks of rancidity - it's not stable in soap.

If you are allergic to it, I'd not touch the stuff - personally.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 21, 2010)

i have used whole foods refined 100% hemp oil in soaps before.  it has a green coloring strong enough at even 5%-10% to change the overall color of your batch.  it does not smell like marijuana, but does have a distinct (no pun intended) "grassy" smell, like fresh cut lawn.  i always use it as no more than 10% of my oils, though, and haven't had a problem with rancidity, (hope i don't!) nor any type of odor from the end result.

that said, if there's a sensitivity to it, i'd just avoid it altogether.  it's not my favorite base oil.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you both, apparently she has heard wonderful things about it. Since my allergy isn't serious, I didn't want to be a baby but if it can lead to DOS that with my allergy should be enough to persuade her to go along with one of my normal recipes or another oil.


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 21, 2010)

I would NEVER try to use an oil like hemp at 100%... that would be just begging for trouble. However I made a batch using 10% hemp and it came out wonderfully moisturizing and rich. That was well over a year ago and it's still holding up just fine.  No DOS or rancidity whatsoever. In fact it is one of my favorite bars. I scented it with a Nag Champa FO blend.

As for the oil itself I can't really say I notice a smell at all.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 21, 2010)

i love hemp, i use about 3 oz, so about 10%, never more, it makes nice soap. No, it doesnt smell like "weed" or incense, ive never heard of allergy to hemp? how did you find out? rash?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 22, 2010)

I get a rash from hemp fabric and I get a migarine from marijuana and hemp incense. It's my worst allergy, thankfully isn't about to kill me but it does ruin my day.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 22, 2010)

One of favorite recipes use hemp at 10%.  I just love it.


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 22, 2010)

The hemp oil I have does smell a little pottish but it doesn't come thru in soap.Ive used up to 10%,colours soap a pale green which fades a little over time.I always add .04% T50 to the bottle soon as I get it.And only ever buy small amts.Short shelf life(3mths)and high price!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 23, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> The hemp oil I have does smell a little pottish but it doesn't come thru in soap.Ive used up to 10%,colours soap a pale green which fades a little over time.I always add .04% T50 to the bottle soon as I get it.And only ever buy small amts.Short shelf life(3mths)and high price!



Ditto to all that. Mine is unrefined & smells like pot. Once it goes through saponification, though, I don't smell it. I add T50 to mine, too & have never had any rancidity issues. I have soap with hempseed oil in it that's over a year old now & still no rancidiy. I think I only SF'd it at 5% as well.


----------



## bigdmat (Feb 23, 2010)

what is T50?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I'm going to convince her to let me use a different oil, it's not like I don't have enough variety as is. Haven't heard anything yet that tells me it's irreplaceable and I care about my comfort, ha.


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 23, 2010)

bigdmat said:
			
		

> what is T50?



It's an antioxidant. A form of vit e. 

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/produ ... ilvitamine


----------



## clarissjeune (Jan 25, 2021)

Smell have a similar earthy, grassy smell to marijuana, there are many flavored CBD hemp oil products


Overthemoon said:


> Can anyone here tell me if hemp oil smells like hemp? I have a request  to make some soap with it but I have an allergy to hemp (yes including the fabric) and scent sensitivity to marijuana and hemp incense. I don't want my house smelling off anything that is going to have me in a migraine for ages but it would be for a friend's wedding.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi, @clarissjeune -- you're replying to an 11 year old thread. Most, perhaps all, of the posters no longer visit here. 

Please introduce yourself to the rest of us in the Introduction forum and tell us a little about your soap making experience. Welcome to the forum!


----------

